# Underwire Bras



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

Has anyone had a cotton bras start "squeaking" where the underwire rubs in the cotton? Its a good quality Victoria Secret bras, less than a year old. I wash it in Forever New by hand, so it can't be that. And it is professioanlly fitted.Any ideas to stop the squeaky noise? (can't exactly WD40 it!)


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2002)

Aurora...are you sure its the bra that is squeaking? (just kidding)


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

LMAO! I have no idea what to do Aurora, but i know what you mean. Pain in the butt.


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

LOL I know...if the squeaky wheel gets something, I wonder what a squeaky bras gets?


----------



## DietesVegeta (Aug 5, 2002)

LOL Aurora, I know what you mean! I don't know how to stop that...I've had many a good quality bra that I've just gotten fed up with and took the underwires out LOL~Veggie~


----------



## AMcCall (Oct 3, 2000)

I'm afraid I don't know how to solve your bra dilemma, but I had a question related to underwire bras, so I hope ya don't mind me posting it here, Aurora







I'm a big girl, and am, ummmmmm, how to put this delicately?? Blessed (LOL







) in the bosom department, LOLOL







I have NEVER tried on an underwire bra that I liked!! I broke down and bought one once, and only wore it for a couple weeks before I tossed it into my drawer and never took it out again. The wires always want to stick out in the middle, and I end up looking like I have 3 breasts







!! Do yall ever have that problem??I hope you'll be able to find a solution to your problem, Aurora!! I love Victoria's Secret too, but sadly, about the only thing I can buy in there is perfume (Rapture is my favorite!!), because they don't seem to carry plus-sizes in lingerie. That's sad too, because even big girls like to feel pretty sometimes







Wonder if they might carry larger sizes in their catalog??


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

No prob AM!







I am also well endowed; a 38D. It sounds like you need a "professional" bras fitting. If you have a Victoria Secret where you are, they do them there. Even there each bras from a different maker will fit different. It will feel weird having another woman touching you helping the bras fit, but it really does help.If you are more endowed than me, check in the yellow pages. There are lingerie shops that do cater to larger chested women that also help people fit their bras better.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

I've never heard a bra squeak...at least not to my knowledge! I have had an underwire poke through the cloth, though...definitely not comfortable!AMcC, I'm guessing that underwire bra wasn't the right size for you. A large percentage of women are not wearing the proper bra size. One thing I learned from a fitter (I didn't let her fit me but listened to her advice lol) is that certain sizes have the same size cup but the wires are shaped differently. For instance a 36B and 34C have about the same amount of cup but different shaped wires...and it really does make a big difference when you try on the other size! I walked into the bra dept thinking i was a 36B and walked out a 34C







You can find instructions for measuring yourself for a bra online. You might be surprised if you haven't measured yourself in a while! And weight gain and loss affects breast size too. I think fit is especially important the more well-endowed you get! So get yourself fitted properly for that over-the-shoulder-boulder-holder!


----------



## sunnybobo (Mar 16, 2002)

Oh my! I've never had a bra squeak. Maybe it could be the fit. But I'd also have to wonder, maybe it was a manufacturing defect. Has the bra always squeaked since you bought it less than a year ago? Heck, it's probably too late to return it (used and all LOL) but maybe you should take it back to the store and say, why is the underwire support in this bra squeaking? Or maybe write Victoria's Secret at their website.Okay, I know I'm making fun here. But d*mn, I also know all too much just how expensive bras are, especially from Victoria's Secret.


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

Gosh how I hate underwire....I have only one underwire bra that I ever liked it was an expensive Victoria's secret one..but sadly I outgrew that as I'm nursing...I had the same difficulty with Victorias secret as a 38...and I'm not overwight just tall..but not so tall.. so I need long straps...I hate buying bras more than buying swimsuits.If you've ever nursed before you'll know that well fitting bras are a must..I always thought they were something of an inconvenience before as B cup! I must say the nursing bras are way more comfortable than any other bra I've ever worn. And for those of you who are a little larger they make huge sizes in nursing bras...good job..I'm now a DD going on F! I hate these jiggly things. I don't understand why anyone would have a boob job!


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

OH MY GOSH, the same thing is happening to this Victoria's Secret bra I got. Everytime I wear it I hear "squeak squeak". I always wonder if those around me hear it too!!! lol.


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

never had an underwire bra squeak - break, poke and bend yes, but squeak no!I've given up on underwires. I always thought I needed one for support but finally had a fitting and found I was wearing the wrong size - like most women. I went from a 46C that didn't fit well to a 44B that fits great. But try finding a 44B in most stores, ha! I have one style I love (with great support but not something that looks like my grandmother would have worn, LOL). If they ever stop making it, I don't know what I will do!!nancy


----------



## Marier (Mar 18, 2000)

"Rora - I have found VS to be most accomodating to its customers. I would sow them the bra and tell them about the "squeak." I'll bet they let you trade it in or give you coupons or whatever. They are very customer service oriented (at least the one I go to)


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I'm not sure what bra size i am. I range from a 34B to a 34C. I'm a C before my period and when im on the pill. I always buy underwired! Thye are great. All my bras come from Marks and Spencers!


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

Mine always break before they squeak.AmC - Lane Bryant and Victoria's Secret (and the Limited, etc.) are all the same company. Lane Bryant carries those VS bras in plus sizes.


----------



## SLBEL3 (Jun 1, 2000)

I've tried many different underwire bras in the past. VS is one that I absolutely hate, never felt right. I am quite well endowed in that area also, I am a 40 DD. The best one's I've ever had came from good old KMart. And those don't squeak. LOLgood luck.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Ashley, if you do an online search for something like "plus-sized lingerie" you'll find all sorts of sexy attire for bigger girls. I helped a friend find some things in her size online. They have a lot of hard-to-find big bra sizes in some pretty styles...not just "practical" bras.I'm singing the white-tan-black bra woes now that my breasts have gotten bigger with weight gain but my torso isn't quite big enough for a larger band size, making me an uncommon size. I think Vicky's does carry my size, but they are so expensive! I've had problems with bras from there before...they don't seem to fit me as well as some other brands. They also make a lot of bras with thin straps that cut into your shoulders. I don't need the mega shoulder straps but a little spaghetti strap is NOT enough for a C cup! With the weight gain I'm a D now







and never thought I'd say this when I was a B-cup in high school, but I'd be GLAD to go back to a C.


----------



## Trixyinaz (Oct 28, 2002)

LOL....never squeked before and I only wear VS -even tho I should be going to Lane Bryant for my bras (hate to admit that I've outgrown VS's bras)


----------



## ThisBearBites (Aug 28, 2002)

I don't think I have ever stopped growing! I'm up to a 40DDD, and nothing is comfortable. I'm still looking for my 'best bra ever'. One plus, when asked how I feel about my 'body size' (yeah - I'm overweight) I tell them, "when I look down all I can see is boobs!" Anyone ever share the horror of looking down and seeing an underwire - not only escaping out of your bra, but also your shirt?


----------

